# Chuvas ácidas em Portugal



## DRC (21 Nov 2010 às 13:00)

Alguém sabe como se encontra actualmente a situação do fenómeno da chuvas ácidas no nosso país?


----------



## Chingula (21 Nov 2010 às 13:17)

DRC disse:


> Alguém sabe como se encontra actualmente a situação do fenómeno da chuvas ácidas no nosso país?



Toda a chuva que ocorre é ligeiramente ácida (ph inferior a 7) devido à presença de CO2 na atmosfera.
A acção do homem (via poluição), o vulcanismo, as particulas resultantes da rebentação das ondas oceânicas, etc fazem que essa acidez seja mais intensa em algumas zonas do globo que noutras.
O problema subsiste.


----------



## DRC (21 Nov 2010 às 13:29)

Chingula disse:


> Toda a chuva que ocorre é ligeiramente ácida (ph inferior a 7) devido à presença de CO2 na atmosfera.
> A acção do homem (via poluição), o vulcanismo, as particulas resultantes da rebentação das ondas oceânicas, etc fazem que essa acidez seja mais intensa em algumas zonas do globo que noutras.
> O problema subsiste.



Mas refiro-me a valores anormais de acidez na água da chuva, que fazem com plantas e árvores sequem e destroem estátuas, edifícios e outros monumentos.
Essa situação regista-se actualmente em Portugal?


----------



## Chingula (21 Nov 2010 às 15:16)

DRC disse:


> Mas refiro-me a valores anormais de acidez na água da chuva, que fazem com plantas e árvores sequem e destroem estátuas, edifícios e outros monumentos.
> Essa situação regista-se actualmente em Portugal?



O efeito da acidez da chuva é um pouco complexo, pois, em relação às plantas umas serão mais resistentes (adaptam melhor) que outras, a determinados valores da acidez da chuva. Os edificios, monumentos, estatuaria etc, estão sempre sujeitos aos efeitos de "meteorização" que depende dos materiais de que são feitos, o calcário, por exemplo, é mais atacado que o granito. A localização se for próxima de zona industrial ou de muito transito automóvel, ou junto à costa...é um factor de risco. Finalmente, o grau de impacto, depende também do tempo de exposição aos elementos atmosféricos.
A situação foi descrita, é estudada e acompanhada (penso por ex: Direcção Geral do Ambiente) e mantém-se actualmente em Portugal (de diferentes maneiras, graus e impactos conforme as regiões)...como em todo o Mundo...


----------

